# The Largemouth Thread 2014



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Alright fellas,

Time to start throwing up some pictures and measurements of your lunkers from this summer. Include what you caught it on and where you caught it. Lets see what you got!

Ill start it off. Not a lunker by any means, but a good way to start off the year. 

estimated 5 lbs, 18". Firetiger rebel popper. neighborhood pond in Toledo, OH.


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm just saying...18 inch bass in Michigan are nowhere close to five pounds.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Do smallies count?


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

21.5" 4lb 2oz Verified by tape and digital scale. Alcona County, 5/31/14, strike king bass jig with black powerbait tail, 15fow.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

nowicki2005 said:


> I'm just saying...18 inch bass in Michigan are nowhere close to five pounds.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


im just estimating the length and weight. the picture i took was on a forward facing camera so i couldnt hold the fish closer to it to make it look bigger, that fish is only 3 or 4 inches in front of my face right there. I still stand by my estimate of 5 lbs.



Paul Thompson said:


> Do smallies count?


i was hoping to make this thread just largemouths. you should make another thread like this just for smallies!


also, great fish Jimbo!!


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

West lakes, montcalm county mich.
Senko/spinnerbait 



















Heres another from an undisclosed honey hole. Not a monster but a nice fight from the bank


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

that last one has got some great color! all nice fish!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

nowicki2005 said:


> I'm just saying...18 inch bass in Michigan are nowhere close to five pounds.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


18.5" bass is pry around 3.5#s
19" around 4
And your 20" around 4.5 than once they break that 20.5" mark they start packing on close to pd a inch.
That goes for late spring /summer and fall
Winter is when they get really fat, that's a 5# plus winter largie from 18fow


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Wish I could have measured it for you.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

ajkulish said:


> Alright fellas,
> 
> Time to start throwing up some pictures and measurements of your lunkers from this summer. Include what you caught it on and where you caught it. Lets see what you got!
> 
> ...


That's a nice fish bud, and I definitely think you're underestimating your 18" guess... All things considered about the pic, I'd say it easily meets the 20" mark!


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Waz_51 said:


> That's a nice fish bud, and I definitely think you're underestimating your 18" guess... All things considered about the pic, I'd say it easily meets the 20" mark!


Thanks man! from now on i gotta remember to bring my scale and tape measure haha.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

gatorman841 said:


> 18.5" bass is pry around 3.5#s
> 19" around 4
> And your 20" around 4.5 than once they break that 20.5" mark they start packing on close to pd a inch.
> That goes for late spring /summer and fall
> Winter is when they get really fat, that's a 5# plus winter largie from 18fow


Now that is a 5# bass..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbrickne (Feb 25, 2013)

gatorman841 said:


> 18.5" bass is pry around 3.5#s
> 19" around 4
> And your 20" around 4.5 than once they break that 20.5" mark they start packing on close to pd a inch.
> That goes for late spring /summer and fall
> Winter is when they get really fat, that's a 5# plus winter largie from 18fow




Hell of a Bass!


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Jimbo 09 said:


> 21.5" 4lb 2oz Verified by tape and digital scale. Alcona County, 5/31/14, strike king bass jig with black powerbait tail, 15fow.


Man if that's a 21.5 inch fish he must be anorexic lol. Nice fish, its hard to din del the ones over 21, I feel bad for you it didn't have any girth. Must be a skinny male.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

nowicki2005 said:


> Man if that's a 21.5 inch fish he must be anorexic lol. Nice fish, its hard to din del the ones over 21, I feel bad for you it didn't have any girth. Must be a skinny male.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yup it was a male and it didn't have much of a gut on it. Also caught an 18.5" male that was only 3lbs even. The lake is way overpopulated with stunted pike so there is a lot of competition. Plus im 6'1" 285+ so I dwarf the fish lol


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

nowicki2005 said:


> Man if that's a 21.5 inch fish he must be anorexic lol. Nice fish, its hard to din del the ones over 21, I feel bad for you it didn't have any girth. Must be a skinny male.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was more disappointed that it came up a half inch short for a master angler then about the weight.


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Jimbo 09 said:


> I was more disappointed that it came up a half inch short for a master angler then about the weight.


Yeah, you even missed out on the catch and keep master angler. Not saying you should keep it or anything. But that fish should have been closer to the weight mark.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rocko0305 (Sep 24, 2008)

My 2 buddies and I are having an incredible year so far with our fishing in Oakland and Iosco County.

2 21.5" 5.2 lb. largemouth
2 20" 4.5 lb. largemouth
Several 18"-19.5" largemouth

1 23" 5.5 lb. smallmouth
1 21" smallmouth
3 20" smallmouth
20-30 18"-19.5" smallmouth


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

12 or 13", first one of the year. Hessel Bay on a tube. Saw 4 to 5 others on beds that wouldn't bite. 










Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rocko0305 said:


> My 2 buddies and I are having an incredible year so far with our fishing in Oakland and Iosco County.
> 
> 2 21.5" 5.2 lb. largemouth
> 2 20" 4.5 lb. largemouth
> ...


That smallie is a pig!! Beautiful color too


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Rocko0305 said:


> My 2 buddies and I are having an incredible year so far with our fishing in Oakland and Iosco County.
> 
> 2 21.5" 5.2 lb. largemouth
> 2 20" 4.5 lb. largemouth
> ...


 
Beautiful Bronzebacks!!! (actually the first one is both ugly and beautiful)


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

anyone been catchin the big ones?


----------



## barrett (Jun 30, 2014)

Caught this guy in addition to 3 others roughly the same size and a 24 inch pike within a few hours of each other on a 3 inch husky jerk rapala off a dock on halfmile lake near Greenville 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ddigby32 (Jul 1, 2014)

caught in early June on white spinner bait 22 inch 5lb out of lake Hudson 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kd213 (Jan 19, 2014)

got this on lake mecosta, 20 inches. Fun fish to catch on ultralite tackle.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

nice fish guys!


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Couple of 20 inchers and 2 little guys (13"-14") who attacked my crankbait at the same time. I called that one a 28" fish


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

nice five pounders on here and they are hard to come by.i haven't caught one in about three years some over four but not five.if i ever get a six its getting mounted.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Caught this one last week. Windy day and conditions were tough. Caught this one and lost one other in about 3 hours of fishing. Zoom Super Fluke in Watermelon Magic. Caught in Lake Erie. Not a big fish but he kept the skunk off.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

20 3/4", 14" girth, guessing it's a lil over 5lbs.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ajkulish said:


> Thanks man! from now on i gotta remember to bring my scale and tape measure haha.


 as far as im conserned,,,you could just say,,,"this fish made me smile"
thats all the measuring needed.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

do you guys eat the bass?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

john warren said:


> do you guys eat the bass?


Nope. I'm strictly catch and release for LM and SM bass. If I want to eat fish I go for Bluegill, Walleye, Perch or Crappie.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

john warren said:


> do you guys eat the bass?


I typically don't keep any bass but not opposed to keeping a few out of a cold, clean lake.


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

how do you guys fish frogs. I just started using frogs no idea how to fish them. And im using braid.


----------



## bill s (Jan 26, 2010)

Fletchers pond 19" fatty the lure in its mouth says what she bit on...im saying close to 5 lbs. Lol


----------



## bill s (Jan 26, 2010)

One from doc and tom lake by clare...20" on a spinner bait....


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

taizer said:


> how do you guys fish frogs. I just started using frogs no idea how to fish them. And im using braid.


I've had my best luck with frogs working them through various types of cover... Rig it weedless and bring it in across some lily pads or any other type of vegetation that is on the surface... I've had luck throwing them around stumps as well as tree tops that are hanging over top of or even slightly in the water... Just reel it in slow enough so that the legs of the frog create noise and a wake because that's what will get their attention!


----------



## bill s (Jan 26, 2010)

One more...21" smallmouth from st clair on a night crawler and ultra light. If she aint 5 lbs I dont know what is...


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I should add that keeping the frog from rotating or spinning is key when presenting it to bass... You want to keep the bait looking as natural as possible... Unless you're fishing a pond/lake that is overrun with stunted bass, then you could probably throw anything out there and get a bite


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

I've been catching big fish this year, but they're really spread out. It seems like normal holding spots have only one or two fish. I am wondering why that is and if anyone else is running into the same thing. I have caught big bass but from all different spots. Nothing really consistent ... I'm fishing a smaller lake that gets up to 60-70 feet deep with spectacular structure and cover . Thanks
George


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

JungleGeorge said:


> I've been catching big fish this year, but they're really spread out. It seems like normal holding spots have only one or two fish. I am wondering why that is and if anyone else is running into the same thing. I have caught big bass but from all different spots. Nothing really consistent ... I'm fishing a smaller lake that gets up to 60-70 feet deep with spectacular structure and cover . Thanks
> George


What ive noticed is the dinks up to 2# bass have been concentrated one certain structure, the 3-4# bass i been catching either hit on the fall or the cast, or a hop or 2 down the ledges in 14-16fow.


----------



## Seabassoutdoors (Aug 3, 2013)

Here's some action video from the first tournament I had this year.
http://youtu.be/Ylgn2P32cHo?list=UU3FDdIttH6hc5-I-uWEDW2Q


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Swampstud said:


> What ive noticed is the dinks up to 2# bass have been concentrated one certain structure, the 3-4# bass i been catching either hit on the fall or the cast, or a hop or 2 down the ledges in 14-16fow.


That is exactatlly what happens for me. I have got close to 6 pounders but the 18" and up I'm trying to find them schooled like the little ones


----------



## mrupp14 (Aug 11, 2013)

JungleGeorge said:


> I've been catching big fish this year, but they're really spread out. It seems like normal holding spots have only one or two fish. I am wondering why that is and if anyone else is running into the same thing. I have caught big bass but from all different spots. Nothing really consistent ... I'm fishing a smaller lake that gets up to 60-70 feet deep with spectacular structure and cover . Thanks
> George


I would say my experience has been pretty much the same as yours. I haven't been catching them as well in the usual areas with structure I like to fish. I've had more success on weed edges and drop-offs in 20-25 fow for the big ones. And I actually caught a couple pike on a wacky rigged senko today, which was a first for me.


----------



## barrett (Jun 30, 2014)

Got this guy on a small live bluegill in a small quarry lake near Ludington, what would you guys estimate his weight to be? He was just under 20 inches!










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishinMichigan21 (Dec 19, 2012)

barrett said:


> Got this guy on a small live bluegill in a small quarry lake near Ludington, what would you guys estimate his weight to be? He was just under 20 inches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 and a half, nice fish


----------



## FishinMichigan21 (Dec 19, 2012)

Doc n tom lake in Clare, crankin and spinnerbaitin


----------



## FishinMichigan21 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Had a pretty good day Saturday doing some urban bassin'. Fished a couple of new spots (small ponds) with my BIL. All fish were caught on topwater with the exception of one fish which hit a Super Fluke and one fish which hit a Terminator spinner bait. I was throwing my trusty Booyah Pad Crashers and spinner bait and my BIL was throwing Buzz bait and the Super Fluke. The fish hit top waters all day, much to my surprise. I threw some worms but had no luck with them. Not all of the fish we caught are pictured.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

[/IMG]
This ol girl was 22 inches and weighed 5lbs. 9 oz. Caught on an x rap in two feet of water


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

Cought a couple nice ones on bass lake in gowen, montcalm cty


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Couple nice river smallies. First fish came on a p umpkinseed worm second on a white tube


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

Whoaa !!! 23 incher my friends. Incredible Fish.


----------



## Bassman14 (Sep 10, 2014)

These are my 2 best bass so far this year. Biggest is the second picture and it was 21inch 4lb 7 ounce. I'm looking for mrs big out there who's about 6-7 pounds though


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

First one is a 19" 4.2lb Cheboygan county bass. Caught her on a havoc green pumpkin crayfish (one of my personal favorites).


Second fish I pulled out of a small chain of ponds in northern Macomb county. Caught it on a weed edge next to a large, deep drop off on a 8" watermelon jelly worm. Measured out to be 20" but I forgot my scale! Had to be pushing 5lbs.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Couple spawning smallies we caught this past May. Usually we get a lot of small males but we were getting some chubster's the first trip. Made 2 trips up and fished for about 6 hours each time. First trip, 2 of us caught over 135 fish, second trip, 3 of us caught around 100.


----------



## Pikeslayer485 (Jan 4, 2013)

What area can you wade like that for smallies dmrbigeshott?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Pike - I'm gonna guess the thumb area in the spring.. Pt Austin-ish area maybe?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Largemouth has seemed to slow down for the past couple weeks but this time last year is when we really started catchingn them on anything that moves in shallow water. Pretty much any time of the day


----------



## hillbillyDlux76 (Sep 29, 2014)

my sons biggest yet, he caught it in a ultra light rod.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hillbillyDlux76 (Sep 29, 2014)

i hooked in to this little one this morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nothing crazy, but caught on old faithful... Purple weed less worm


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Some real nice bass in here fellas, congrats on your success this year!


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

what types of scales are you guys using?


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

So far this fall has been nothing like last fall. I have seen maybe a handful of small bass in the shallows and no bluegill, or baitfish. It's like a ghost land. Wondering what has happened and why this is. Looked deeper but left the depth finder at home so have only caught a few decent bass on flies dark 30 . Last year It was in the double digits of 18" bass til about an hr after the sun came up. How's it going for you guys ?


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

Catchin all mine in 6fow or less. Got this one from muskellunge lake in trufant,mi


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

I caught these two on Sunday in about 9-12 fow. The night before I caught about a half dozen more that were all the same. Havent seen any little guys this year. I would guess each was 3.5lbs maybe? They were both between 18-19"


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

My 2 biggest this year. Seemed to have a hard time catching any 19"or bigger.


----------



## markdowd (Mar 28, 2006)

Alcona Pond, Labor Day weekend, caught, took this picture and released.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Landed about a dozen on Monday , they haven't really moved into their winter areas yet but still had a good day casting in 10-16fow. Once water hits upper 30s than its really gets fun for the hogs I can't wait!


----------



## youngslayer (Oct 27, 2008)

23" sprung 6-6.5 lbs didn't have a scale on me










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

Caught this yesterday. 22.5", just over 6lbs on the scale.
http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s650/tyler_conlin1/Fishing/20141130_142904_zps4969653c.jpg


----------



## Bassman14 (Sep 10, 2014)

...


----------



## Bassman14 (Sep 10, 2014)

tcfishes said:


> Caught this yesterday. 22.5", just over 6lbs on the scale.
> http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s650/tyler_conlin1/Fishing/20141130_142904_zps4969653c.jpg



That's a hog man. Especially for this time of year! Good job! What are you getting them on this time of year considering it's almost ice up.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

Bassman14 said:


> That's a hog man. Especially for this time of year! Good job! What are you getting them on this time of year considering it's almost ice up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


I was using a Mepps Aglia #5, retrieved as slow as possible. Caught him from shore, fishing weedbeds on a 12' drop off.


----------



## Bassman14 (Sep 10, 2014)

tcfishes said:


> I was using a Mepps Aglia #5, retrieved as slow as possible. Caught him from shore, fishing weedbeds on a 12' drop off.



Damn man, I will have to try that. It's been tough out there for me. I've been only trying to go for perch.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bassman14 said:


> Damn man, I will have to try that. It's been tough out there for me. I've been only trying to go for perch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


I got one about 19 to 19.5" last Sunday while perch fishing. Bobber and minnow in about 9 FOW. If I had to guess, maybe 3.5 to 4 lbs. Fought near bottom, so I thought I had a pig walleye for a while. Also got a 24" pike. Certainly did not do well on the perch, so it was nice to get a couple decent fights on the ultralight.


----------



## Bassman14 (Sep 10, 2014)

TK81 said:


> I got one about 19 to 19.5" last Sunday while perch fishing. Bobber and minnow in about 9 FOW. If I had to guess, maybe 3.5 to 4 lbs. Fought near bottom, so I thought I had a pig walleye for a while. Also got a 24" pike. Certainly did not do well on the perch, so it was nice to get a couple decent fights on the ultralight.



That's awesome man!! Yea I got a 5lb 20.5inch smallie this year on a slip bobber and minnow on lake st clair. That was the best fight I've ever had. Have you ever tossed big swimbaits for bass around Michigan? 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

Got out again today for a couple hours and caught another lunker! 5.5lbs and a little over 20". The fish were feeding like crazy today. 4 bass and 1 pike landed. All c&r. I'll trade good fishing for good hunting if anyone is up for it!


----------

